# Pricing



## MarauderPhoto (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok so this is my first post here.

I've been photographing concerts for about 2 years now. I'm currently a student at the Art Institute of Philadelphia. Now I'm looking to make some extra cash by actually charging bands to come out and shoot their set. Before I was just doing it for fun. I would send some pictures to the band through myspace afterwards and got some good responses.

My question is, anybody have any idea as to where I should start when it comes to pricing? Anybody else out there doing the same thing (I know some of you are)? And also, what do you think a reasonable starting price would be for promo shots?

Any help would be great.

my website: www.marauderphoto.com


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 5, 2007)

shouldn't your school help you with a class on that or something?  I dono...just a thought..it might be in your next semester...

But I'd say feel it out.  A lot of bands are barely affording to play in the first place...they may not be up for paying.


----------



## MarauderPhoto (Dec 5, 2007)

well i am in my marketing and promotions class now. we go over all the resume, promo cards, leave behinds, all that stuff. we touch on pricing a tiny bit. i was just looking for the competitive prices of other photographers.


(p.s. sorry i put this in the wring category, i noticed it after i posted)


----------



## cameramike (Dec 5, 2007)

well, i think it depends a lot on the type of bands your shooting. if your shooting "small time" bands that aren't making much money from playing the venues then you can't really expect them to dish out big money. Some bands may say if your going to charge dont bother. others may say we'll drop you 40$.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 5, 2007)

Why not shoot the first couple of them for free in exchange for the right to use them in your portfolio?


----------

